# Rookie Question Regarding Air Pumps



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking into purchasing an air pump to run a few air stones in my 55g freshwater. I see most of them have size ratings by aquarium volume. Are these ratings strictly if you are using the air pump for an undegravel filter of some sort? In other words, do I need to purchase a Tetra Whisper 60 just to run a few air stones, or can I purchase an underrated air pump to achieve the same thing?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Believe they are rated more off of what force of air is needed to make them operate in a particular size tank. The depth of a tank has an impact.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Believe they are rated more off of what force of air is needed to make them operate in a particular size tank. The depth of a tank has an impact.


Ah, that makes sense, never really thought about that aspect. More water depth = more pressure = more powerful air pump needed. So basically I need to stop being cheap and just buy whats rated for my tank haha. Thanks.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

tcald429 said:


> Looking into purchasing an air pump to run a few air stones in my 55g freshwater. I see most of them have size ratings by aquarium volume. Are these ratings strictly if you are using the air pump for an undegravel filter of some sort? In other words, do I need to purchase a Tetra Whisper 60 just to run a few air stones, or can I purchase an underrated air pump to achieve the same thing?


Hello t...

You don't need to run airstones. If you have a power filter with a gallon per hour (gph) rating roughly 6 times the volume of your tank, this is all you need. It's not a mistake to run an airstone and if you like the bubbles, then a small air pump will suffice. If your aim is run several airstones, then get a pump with multiple air ports. PetCo has a good one. You can run up to four separate airstones.

B


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

What kind of filtration do you plan to use? Air pump may not be necessary at all. Your water will get plenty of oxygenation if there is sufficient surface agitation caused by the output of your filter. Doesn't need to be whitewater rapids, but it won't hurt to add air stones either. Personally I'd probably rather spend more money on a beefier filter than a mediocre filter and airstones. You can also add powerheads to the tank to increase water circulation + surface agitation, if your cichlids like the extra current. Some powerheads that are more like jetsrather than broad circulation can actually use a sponge on their intake and then you get a bonus sponge filter as well, which can complement your HOB or canister filter or whatever other main filter you use.

-Zeke


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

zwanged said:


> What kind of filtration do you plan to use? Air pump may not be necessary at all. Your water will get plenty of oxygenation if there is sufficient surface agitation caused by the output of your filter. Doesn't need to be whitewater rapids, but it won't hurt to add air stones either. Personally I'd probably rather spend more money on a beefier filter than a mediocre filter and airstones. You can also add powerheads to the tank to increase water circulation + surface agitation, if your cichlids like the extra current. Some powerheads that are more like jetsrather than broad circulation can actually use a sponge on their intake and then you get a bonus sponge filter as well, which can complement your HOB or canister filter or whatever other main filter you use.
> 
> -Zeke


Currently running a TopFin 60 (Petsmart Brand 300GPH) temporarily, but I actually ordered 2 new AquaClear 70s this morning. I plan on keeping the TopFin as a backup, and using it on a breeder/hospital tank in the future.

I know the airstones aren't necessary, but I know they can't hurt and sort of like the look of them. I'm strongly considering a battery backup pump now, as I live in south Louisiana and hurricanes/power outages are common.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Good idea. Yeah I just got a battery backup air pump myself...good idea to have one on hand in case of power outage! there even are types that will turn on automatically if you lose power.

-Zeke



tcald429 said:


> Currently running a TopFin 60 (Petsmart Brand 300GPH) temporarily, but I actually ordered 2 new AquaClear 70s this morning. I plan on keeping the TopFin as a backup, and using it on a breeder/hospital tank in the future.
> 
> I know the airstones aren't necessary, but I know they can't hurt and sort of like the look of them. I'm strongly considering a battery backup pump now, as I live in south Louisiana and hurricanes/power outages are common.


----------



## aquaman555 (Dec 23, 2012)

Those ratings are just industry standards. If you need the air pump for a U/G filter system, sponge filter, then get what is rated for your tank. If your tank has a power filter an air pump usually would not be a necessity so if you are getting the pump only for the looks of the bubbles then you could go underrated. Multiple aistones, more depth or longer wands will obviously cause the need for more air from the pump. No rocket science here.


----------



## Mrlomography (Nov 21, 2012)

I do like bubbles... 



To be fair, that was from my fishless cycle!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree you don't have to use airstones.if your using a canister filter with a spraybar just let it ripple the surface of the water.thats what I do.if your running under gravels you can get you a couple of power heads to use on one side or both.i had done it that way and works very good.im no longer using under gravels I like it better without thems.if you have a good canister you don't need them I think.i have not used them for a year now.if your using airstones I would buy the biggest air pump I could get.you will use the extra air for something


----------

